# Andrew Ucles-You tube!



## imported_Varanus (Dec 18, 2012)

I've only just been sent this; "face to face with a goanna". No need to tell you who I was rooting for ! Gave me a good laugh....I'll have to show the mob up North.

Not linked BTW (computer illiterate-my bad)


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 18, 2012)

Hahaha "welcome to Australia, home of the.....aww.....aww.....aww".

I bet he thought that was a great idea, before he actually caught it.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 18, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> Hahaha "welcome to Australia, home of the.....aww.....aww.....aww".
> 
> I bet he thought that was a great idea, before he actually caught it.



I think David Attenborough's safe for a while yet!


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 18, 2012)

imported_Varanus said:


> I think David Attenborough's safe for a while yet!



Ya, but he doesn't have a mullet


----------



## Stuart (Dec 18, 2012)

Thar you go  Grab my shoe.

[video=youtube_share;ADNvu-1fz48]http://youtu.be/ADNvu-1fz48[/video]


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Dec 18, 2012)

All that and not one drop of blood. The way he was carrying on I expected lacerations down to the bone.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 18, 2012)

SniperCap said:


> Thar you go  Grab my shoe.



Thanks SC!!

Remember kids, as Andrew always says, only those "really acute" with the environment are capable of such feats!


----------



## jahan (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for the laugh IV. Lucky he had his shoes on cos that lacy was winning.:lol:


----------



## sd1981 (Dec 18, 2012)

I saw that one at work a while ago....P#%ssed myself laughing.. Got in trouble... Worth it!!!!


----------



## cement (Dec 18, 2012)

That was hilarious! he fair dinkum copyrighted that too, can't wait till he brings out a croc one


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 18, 2012)

jahan said:


> Thanks for the laugh IV. Lucky he had his shoes on cos that lacy was winning.:lol:



I reckon the Lacie went easy on him; I was waiting for the tail slaps up side the head when he had it outstretched on his arm.

- - - Updated - - -



cement said:


> That was hilarious! he fair dinkum copyrighted that too, can't wait till he brings out a croc one



I have a feeling this may be the same guy who asked You Tubers what they would like to see him "tackle" when he goes to Africa and one Dpecia said "a Hippo"!


----------



## sharky (Dec 18, 2012)

hee hee hee, I want to see him hold a taipan 

- - - Updated - - -

hee hee hee, I want to see him hold a taipan


----------



## ArcticMonkey (Dec 18, 2012)

I know this guys sister, the family think he's crazy.


----------



## brierleys_girl (Dec 18, 2012)

Pmsl. This is why the rest of the world thinks we're bogans. 
"Not my leg not my leg!" Cracked up up for aaaaages. Thanks


----------



## Reptiles4me (Dec 18, 2012)

I think that lace monitor was playing chicken with him. A lace monitor of that size could easily brake his bones and cause mass bleeding and a sure over night visit at the hospital ,there is no way in hell he was in that much pain if he really was there would be at least some signs of tissue damage eg: scratch's and cuts.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 18, 2012)

So that's how i pick up the Big Lacies! :facepalm:


----------



## Shotta (Dec 18, 2012)

lol that is funny as lucky it didnt bite him!


----------



## Chicken (Dec 18, 2012)

Jeeeeez! My ackie claws hurt enough cant imagine what that thing'd do, lack of blood or blood it'd still bloody hurt. True Aussie


----------



## phatty (Dec 18, 2012)

hahahahahahahah i was nearly crying it was that funny:lol:


----------



## RSPcrazy (Dec 18, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> I think that lace monitor was playing chicken with him. A lace monitor of that size could easily brake his bones and cause mass bleeding and a sure over night visit at the hospital ,there is no way in hell he was in that much pain if he really was there would be at least some signs of tissue damage eg: scratch's and cuts.




You have clearly never had a large lacie on your arm, they hurt when they're being friendly. And I think the chances of that lacie braking his bones are pretty slim. If the camera got closer, you would see the scratches, I have been given quite severe scratches from my lacies, and they were being nice.


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 18, 2012)

Reptiles4me said:


> I think that lace monitor was playing chicken with him. A lace monitor of that size could easily brake his bones and cause mass bleeding and a sure over night visit at the hospital ,there is no way in hell he was in that much pain if he really was there would be at least some signs of tissue damage eg: scratch's and cuts.



That Lacie WAS playing "Nice"! Think several large fish hooks constantly changing position as the lacie adjusts his grip....and near the armpit also (whince)...the man got what he deserved IMO.


----------



## Dan40D (Dec 18, 2012)

LOL! Who is this dude, never heard of him before. The video of the RBB is pretty funny as well


----------



## Serpent_Gazeux (Dec 18, 2012)

What an absolute moron.


----------



## Tipsylama (Dec 18, 2012)

He's going to die rather fast.


----------



## Monitor_Keeper (Dec 18, 2012)

I don't even think in all honesty that this lace was playing "nice", you can tell by the tension / flex of his arm gripping the jaw that it was trying to thrash about the whole time. I am just surprised there was not more visible blood in the vid.


----------



## Dan40D (Dec 18, 2012)

Bahahahahahahaha!! Not sure we should be giving this Bear Grylls X Steve Irwin wannabe the time of day, but it just to damn funny. Watch him catch this Whistling Kite, AKA "Swamp Hawk", PMSL!!

Andrew Ucles - YouTube


----------



## reptilezac (Dec 18, 2012)

the whole time i was just looking at his mullet lol


----------



## Cold-B-Hearts (Dec 18, 2012)

there was a video of him biting off a file snakes head not sure if its still up, been subbed to him for a while. 
he did it with the intentions of eating it and sharing it with the locals


----------



## caliherp (Dec 19, 2012)

LMAO that reminds me of something I'd get myself into. Thanks for posting that.


----------



## C.Bayo (Dec 19, 2012)

he used to boost about living off the land eating red bellies and lacies when he first changed from michael jackson to bear grills this fellow has more personalities then a Victorian name not spoken herper


----------



## CodeRed (Dec 19, 2012)

cant wait for the croc video


----------



## serpenttongue (Dec 24, 2012)

Due to slow internet connection, I've only just watched this.

This guy comes from my area, but I promise we aren't all like this.

He got off very lucky. That lacie could have gone bezerk and turned it's head around enough to bite his wrist (fingers crossed). They are so strong and can squirm and writhe to change their position very easily.

I'm sure he was bleeding; it just didn't register on the screen. He's lucky the hind legs didn't make a grab for his genitals. They seemed to be rather exposed in those flimsy shorts he had on.


----------



## Elapidae1 (Dec 24, 2012)

Is this the same guy that decide to go walkabout with no food or water?


----------



## MonitorMayhem (Dec 24, 2012)

thats some funny stuff


----------



## Bluetonguesblack (Dec 25, 2012)

Does he spend any time in the ocean ?


----------



## JasonL (Dec 25, 2012)

Dan40D said:


> Bahahahahahahaha!! Not sure we should be giving this Bear Grylls X Steve Irwin wannabe the time of day, but it just to damn funny. Watch him catch this Whistling Kite, AKA "Swamp Hawk", PMSL!!
> 
> Andrew Ucles - YouTube



Steve Irwin had a similar situation with a smaller lacie that eventually got hold of his hand.... they are a lizard with a fist full of teeth on each hand, pick them up wrong and your in a world of hurt.

- - - Updated - - -



Elapidae1 said:


> Is this the same guy that decide to go walkabout with no food or water?



yes


----------



## SteveNT (Dec 25, 2012)

Just needs the red nose and big shoes really. When does he wrangle a buff?


----------



## imported_Varanus (Dec 25, 2012)

SteveNT said:


> Just needs the red nose and big shoes really. When does he wrangle a buff?



He REALLY could have done with some bigger shoes and a clown suit....might have saved him a few scars and an armpit!

I wanna see the Hippo ep first.


----------



## Stuart (Oct 2, 2013)

Every time I have a bad day I bring up these videos to cheer me up.... 

It it never fails to make me laugh out loud


----------



## Lawra (Oct 2, 2013)

Bahahaha OMG thank you for bumping this thread! I had never seen this before. That guy must be on drugs, he repeats himself a bit.


----------



## princessparrot (Oct 2, 2013)

Slowwy said:


> the whole time i was just looking at his mullet lol


I can see what u mean...


----------



## Rlpreston (Oct 2, 2013)

Haha oh dear! Talk about getting in over your head! 

I love Lacies and there was a gorgeous girl wandering around last week at work placement (one of the bosses). It took a lot of will power but I dared not give her a pat until one of the experienced guys was holding her. Even held properly they do some damage!


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 2, 2013)

SniperCap said:


> Every time I have a bad day I bring up these videos to cheer me up....
> 
> It it never fails to make me laugh out loud




They walk amongst us sniper, it's great when they out themselves so readily. Hope your day improved


----------



## Bushman (Oct 2, 2013)

Not the best technique for handling a big goanna! :lol:
This is a classic line..."Welcome to Orstraalya, home of the...ow!...ow!" lol

P.S - Despite being a bit of a goose, there's something quite likeable about this bloke, as he's quite a character.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

Bushman said:


> Not the best technique for handling a big goanna! :lol:
> This is a classic line..."Welcome to Orstraalya, home of the...ow!...ow!" lol
> 
> P.S - Despite being a bit of a goose, there's something quite likeable about this bloke. He's a real character imo.



Really? I just thought this guy reckons he can be Steve Irwin and make a motza. He has no knowledge about the animal he is playing with and his lack of knowledge is funny but that is a real animal he is playing with and he should have a bit more respect.


----------



## Bushman (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm sure he has a bit more respect for Lacies now! lol
Don't get me wrong Darlyn, I'm not condoning his actions in any way. I just reckon he's quite a character and I find it hard to dislike someone that cracks me up so much, that's all. 
I don't think he did much harm to the goanna, in fact if anything it was the other way around.
This video is a great example of how _not_ to handle a big goanna! Gripping a big monitor from underneath like that and resting its hind limbs on your forearm as he did, is just asking for trouble. As mentioned by others in this thread, he's lucky the goanna didn't cause some serious damage as a result of him handling it in that manner.


----------



## Darlyn (Oct 3, 2013)

He should stick to being a comedian, I found him very funny, but stupid.


----------

